# CF-121



## Spencer100 (2 Apr 2020)

I present the little known story of the CF-121. 

https://theaviationgeekclub.com/cf-121-redhawk-program-the-true-story-behind-canadas-purchase-of-30-soviet-built-mig-21-fishbed-fighters/


----------



## dapaterson (2 Apr 2020)

A day late...


----------



## Spencer100 (2 Apr 2020)

I know.  But damn funny...pretty good with the photos


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Apr 2020)

Are they bidding on fighter replacement program?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Apr 2020)

More real than our current fighter procurement process.


----------

